# post spawn?



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

This is by far, my worst time of year. What do you do right now, right after the spawn?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

sharpen your hooks on your wakebait for a week from now.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

that is one answer


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

topwaters work good


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

chopper said:


> This is by far, my worst time of year. What do you do right now, right after the spawn?


Hey chopper,
I know what you mean. It's a tough bite once the fishing goes postal/post spawn. I've had some pretty tough post spawn days in the past. Even when fishing the best bass waters around. It's enough to drive a guy crazy. Crazy I tell you!!! 
Oh, ok, back to the subject. I've had better luck hittin' the water at the earliest in the mornings/before and during sunrise, and late in the evening/sundown. Throwing mostly topwater baits such as buzzbaits, scum frogs (if there are weeds), wake baits, and smaller Rapalas. If that doesn't work, I throw every presentation I know at them and change presentations about every ten minutes or so until I find out what they want. But still, fishing for me is slow until the Summer pattern sets in.

One more thing... Keep checking the deeper water holding spots to see if they're set up on them.

Good luck.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

are they done spawning in the bigger lakes like alum? i noticed some bass spawning in a local pond but others in the same pond were biting... not sure about the timing...


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Well last week me and my buddy were fishing and pitching weightless cenkos up into laydowns as far in as we could get them....caught a few descent 15-17" fish and then he wacked a 21" 6lb spawned out female...very nice fish....

Yesterday while crappie fishing I was throwing a chartreuse twister on a 1/8oz jig and smashed a 22" 6.5lb female that came off a weedbed.....I set two PR's yesterday with that bass and then 15mins later I caught a 14" crappie!! All on my light action crappie pole!!!! Heck of a fight....

But I think most the fish are in cover/weedbeds that want slow presentation...the bass i caught yesterday I didnt even feel a bite just dead weight....could of sworn I was caught in on weeds til I finally felt the fish go nuts after a few tugs...then I just held on!!Best of luck and I will try getting a picture of the bass on here today!!


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Good catches to Scum Frog! I bet that was a fight At any rate, not all bass will be doing the same thing at the same time. We're in the mix of it all now. Water temps for the most part are in the mid 60's, the weather has been fairly stable and I'm sure we've seen beds and fry in our favorite areas to fish. If you haven't you will soon enough. The Smallies should pretty much be done already and the bigger males guarding nests will be very aggresive towards anything coming close. Slow topwaters and slow deep water presentations would probably work the best right now. Getting those fish that are in transit from spawn-to post-spawn are always fickle until they go on the feed. Look for the Bluegill in the shallows spawning or starting their spawn and rest assured there will be bass waiting not far off in deeper water just waiting for the right moment to feed on them.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I agree with wolfhook. I've had luck throwing senko's at the shore-sided edge of thicker weed beds. With the blue gill in close stirring the pot, those ambush bass are sitting in there waiting for something to entice them.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

a bluegill swimbait would crush them right now.


----------



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

Was able to get the frog bite going today! Caught a nice 4 pounder on a spro...so glad it's that time!!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

not sure but at least in my dads small pond the bass seem for the most part to have not dropped their eggs yet. They were making nests about a week or two ago right before that cold snap all the fish dissapeared like they knew it was coming. I have only seen one bed since, and I just caught two females today that were bursting with eggs still.
Its possible that the fish decided to make their nest deeper than normal, since I know the gills are nesting pretty deep too. But I was very suprised to see them carrying eggs still.

All the crappie fry hatched in the pond about 4 days ago so I doubt the bass have hatched yet.


----------



## mj39 (Jan 2, 2009)

what kind of topwaters are you guys using cuz i havent had one top water hit yet....


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Wolfhook120 said:


> Look for the Bluegill in the shallows spawning or starting their spawn and rest assured there will be bass waiting not far off in deeper water just waiting for the right moment to feed on them.


Bingo! Weightless senko watermelon/red flake will catch 'em every time. This is a consistent post spawn situation every year. 

Also, swimbaits and white spinnerbaits if you're lake has a sizeable shad population which also seem to spawn around now.

One last one...small pop R early and late around any bait schools.

Good Fishin'


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

right now is a tough time. not all bass are 
"postspawn" though. i've found bass in all stages recently. surface temps can be confusing, with temps rising into the low 70's you might think they're done but the temp 3 or 4 feet below may be a different story. be open to moving from shallow to deep throughout the day to see what the fish are doing. lizards always work good for me through the spawn postspawn period. lipless cranks are also good on outside weedlines for post or pre-spawners....good luck!


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

This spring has been strange. I think some bass are still on beds. I am going to try a spawn/post spawn pattern and see whats up. I was using a swimbait tonight and got a nice bass. Its about my first on a swimbait. I'm going to fish the next two days. I'll report back.


----------



## The Saint (Apr 13, 2009)

ive had to work hard for some bites topwater in the A.M. and P.M late afternoon and flipping in to cover has worked to they been crushing the wooley bug and strike king rodent


----------

